# Look what I found by the side of the road! My summer project.



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 25, 2017)

I found this yesterday by the side of the road on my way to the grocery store. I just thought it would be so cute on my small front porch. I will take it all apart,sand it,re glue it and paint it. If it isn't sturdy enough to sit in I will put a pot of flowers on the seat. This will take me all summer to complete but when the weather gets to hot to work outside I will tinker with it

.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like a sturdy little rocker.  Lot of work taking it down to the bare wood though.

Good luck with it............and a pic when you finish, please.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 25, 2017)

That's a great project.  I hope you will post a picture when it is done.

Don


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 25, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Looks like a sturdy little rocker.  Lot of work taking it down to the bare wood though.



I'd be tempted to use a chemical stripper on it.

Nice project, Ruth!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2017)

That chair has character! I'd love to see it when it's done!


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2017)

What a classic little rocker!


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Now that is a project.  Keep us posted.  I agree, stripping it down will be a bear.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2017)

That would be cute on your porch Ruth, can't wait to see it when your finished!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks good to me just like it is!  Have fun.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 26, 2017)

Tons of potential for that little chair.

Have fun with it!!!


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 26, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> *I'd be tempted to use a chemical stripper on it.*
> 
> Nice project, Ruth!



That would be the only way to go if she wants to get all the way down to the wood then use a stain.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2017)

Great find!

Take your time and have fun, it would be nice to keep out year round with, flowers, pumpkins, pine cones and greens, etc...

I would lightly sand the rough spots, paint it and use a little bit of your design magic to dress it up.

Maybe put your house number down that wide back splat!


----------



## Deucemoi (Apr 26, 2017)

wow ruthie I havent seen one of those in years. great photo


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 27, 2017)

Great find Ruth.  If you are going to take it apart and reglue it, you might be able to get all the paint off.  I'd first try for the natural wood finish.  It might look really good.  If not, you can always paint it.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 27, 2017)

Don't take it apart quite yet.  In my experience I have found that the glue doesn't really hold well on these projects when taken apart and reglued.  Especially on a rocker.  

So if you don't intend to restore it to it's original wood completely, don't take it apart.

What you should do is check underneath the seat and see what kind of wood is there.  If it's a nice wood like walnut or cherry then I would strip it and refinish it to its original glory without taking it apart.  More work but it would be worth it because quality furniture made of beautiful hardwood is hard to come by now.

A little at a time.  If you are just going to repaint then you should rent an orbital sander and then repaint. For the turned items there are sanding strips that are available to get the round parts.  If you don't sand, it will just chip again.

If you intend to use a spray bomb you have to be careful of the paint underneath as some paint will react with the previous coat and bubble up.  Test it first in an inconspicuous place.

I'm going into detail here because I have brought back items like telephone desks and chairs.

Use a spray bomb and it should turn out beautiful.

Someone already started on that item and quit.  Notice the support on the right hand side?


----------



## Moofies (Apr 28, 2017)

What an awesome find!  If one keeps their eyes open, there are so many things people throw out but still useable with a little TLC. Have fun working on that.  Will you paint it again or finish it as bare wood?  You must post pictures when you are done.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2017)

That's a very interesting project.  I hope you enjoy yourself working on it.nthego:


----------



## street (May 28, 2017)

Make sure you post your progress.  That is a great find!


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2017)

Recently, I drove through a neighboring community when they were having "junk day" (when you leave big trash out for disposal). Some of the things people were discarding looked better than what I am trying to sell. No wonder I am doing so badly with my sales.


----------



## Camper6 (May 28, 2017)

I'm a rare bird.  I still try to fix stuff before I throw it away.

Not in today's world.  Out with the old, in with the new is the motto now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2017)

Cute! What color will you paint it?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 7, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Cute! What color will you paint it?


 Since it is going on my front porch and out house is yellow I had some exterior green and white paint. I may add some black after it is all together. I stenciled the back yesterday. Some folks advised not taking it apart but it really was falling apart. My son is a cabinet maker by trade and is going to bring me some glue he uses and clamps as well. It is a bit protected by the porch roof and if I bring it in during the winter hopefully it will last awhile.Slow but sure.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 7, 2017)

It's going to look really nice Ruth.  I like that shade of green.


----------

